# Celsius stressed out my Bermuda.



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Sprayed Celsius the other night and the high label rate because I'm getting crabgrass popping up everywhere. It was low 80's, after sunset, at the high labeled rate, no surfactant. Is this normal? I could have just sprayed some of the MSMA I have if Celsius normally does this, MSMA makes lime green as well.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Normal for Celsius to cause discoloration


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I thought mine application of Celsius was not working, but now I've noticed some discoloration in my St Augustine as well. I take it as pretty normal and it should bounce back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Check out my Celsius adventure.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5890


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Check out my Celsius adventure.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5890


Has your turf came back? I wonder if dismiss does the same thing. I'm spraying that next month.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye oh man! I hope mine don't do that. We're so close to dormancy, maybe I should have just left it alone. Maybe the 5"-10" of rain we are supposed to get over the next couple days will help it grow out


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd rather have a bit of lime green instead of a bunch of weeds . . .


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

My lawn did the same after I sprayed Celcius and Certainty.
I thought I had ruined it, but it came back good.
The weeds didn't fare so well!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@Cory 
I recommend two applications 4-6 weeks apart at half rate and it should be enough to knock out the crabgrass. That's what I did and experienced no yellowing. I added certainty to the mix. I also turned on my irrigation first thing in the morning.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> @TN Hawkeye oh man! I hope mine don't do that. We're so close to dormancy, maybe I should have just left it alone. Maybe the 5"-10" of rain we are supposed to get over the next couple days will help it grow out


It's starting to. I'm about to mow so I'll grab so pictures after that. Still battling the big brown area though.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Just finished mowing. The Bermuda is definitely bouncing back.



However you can still see the line where I stopped blanket spraying and started spot spraying.



On the bright side I am getting very good results on the crabgrass.



And even the huge brown area is starting to fill back in.



Just be patient. It will come back. But like someone above said, it's better to have yellowing nd dead weeds than green grass and weeds.


----------

